# Boer registration question



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

We are just getting started with Boers, 1 Doe, 2 Doelings, and a buckling that will be wethered soon. The girls are all registered 50%. A friend has a 50% registered buck. If I breed them, can the kids be registered 50% or does it have to be at least a purebred buck and then register the babies at 75%? I apologize if this is a stupid question. I can't seem to find the answer on the registration sites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't ever think any question is stupid ...we all need to learn somewher...and yo happen to be in the right place... :wink: :thumb: :hug: :hi5: 

The buck has to be 100% Fullblood or american Purebred to be able to register the offspring..

If the buck is 100% FB ...and a doe that is 50%.... yes the kids will be 75%


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

agree, 
Only breed to 100% FB Boers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you so much!!!


 Your welcome... :wink:


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

It depends on your goals Perfect7. If you simply want to raise and sell commercial meat goats the percentage of the buck does not matter. I'll take a 75% Boer buck who continuously throws fast growing meaty kids raised on pasture over a 100% Boer buck who looks pretty in the show ring but only got that way by costly supplemental feeding.
There are many reasons to raise goats. We raise meat goats for meat. With no interest in the show ring. 
Now if someone wants to raise goats to sell as breeding stock then registering and showing is important. Selling kids sired by an enobled buck will bring in more money. 
Personally we like the meatiness and hardiness of the original South African Boer goat. The Americanized show version is beginning to look a bit too dainty for our taste. Pun intended.
But not everyone has the same goals. This is only my personal opinion of the type of goat we are breeding for. In our case registering goats is not necessary.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

DPW has a great point,
In the last goat rancher magazine, they had an article on how much the boer has changed in 10 yrs and how most of those changeswere not important and actually detrimental to the industry: fine necks, hot dog bodies, two teats vs four, and so wide the goats must waddle to walk, along with hornsets and overall feminine appearance in all goats. 

ranting is done


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you guys, and those are some good points. We will not be showing goats at all with the exception of the kiddos in 4-h and they just have to look like "meat goats". In our area, 4-h meat goats win by weight gain and size, not pedigree. Last year a little boy won with an unregistered Spanish goat and blew away all of the expensive papered Boers.  We only want to raise meat for ourselves and maybe later supply other kiddos in our area with 4-h whether projects.
I guess ours aren't very show quality because our two doelings have four teets (50% kiko), but they are pretty enough for the kids to have a good time this year in 4-h. To be honest, we can't afford a high priced buck right now anyway (especially knowing we'd have to keep trading bucks or selling to avoid inbreeding). So for now.....50% buck here we come! 
But it's good to know the registration process if we stay in for the long haul to supply breeding stock in our area. You guys are awesome!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

okay
By the way, 4 teats in boers are fine, I actually prefer them as they can feed more kids


----------

